# Review of the Jamis Nova Sport: cross bike on a budget



## bbarnett51

Im personally a big fan of cyclocross bikes. I spend a lot of time on the pavement and will be riding a few centuries in the upcoming months. But I also have a lake house with unlimited miles of dirt, gravel, and mud logging roads. I'm one of those that doesn't really get caught up in the bike but more interested in the riding part so I won't know all the technical specs etc... I'm also a fitness and leisure rider and not a racer. I think those facts are important when considering my opinion of this bike. 

I took the week off with my kids and was able to put a little over 200 miles on this bike with a lot of mixed terrain. I did a 45 mile pavement ride but most days were on gravel and mud. I took my slicks off and put on a pair of Kenda Kwickers. I have to say this setup was fantastic. Loose gravel hills were no problem, mud was no problem, I played with the air pressure and found a comfortable ride on the really rocky trails, and the hwy miles were comfortable as well. Although it was really hilly and I would have preferred my road tires. 
The Jamis is a very capable bike. I never felt"underbiked" in any way. Gears, brakes, wheels, all performed flawlessly. I have never cared about disc brakes but once I got into a rain storm with lots of mud, I was extremely impressed with them especially noticeable on hills. I still don't think disc brakes are a must but I did find them enjoyable and trustworthy in some tough conditions.

Overall I have not found anything I don't like about this bike. It isn't the lightest and doesn't have the top of the line components but for my needs this is a steal with it setup just add I like for $1k. I can't get enough of it. In fact last night I went on a 2hr night ride and thoroughly enjoyed my last night of my vacation. Thanks to Jamis for an awesome ride.


----------



## bbarnett51




----------



## bbarnett51




----------



## J9L

Awesome photos! My favorite part about biking is finding great photo ops! Keep enjoying your bike.


----------



## TonynTX

Great job on the photos....


----------



## tpgrole

I second your opinion. I bought a Nova Race as a cross bike/winter bike/commuter. To me it is a fantastic value that I really love riding. As I'm rolling along with a huge smile on my face, it makes me wonder why I spend money on fancy bike stuff, it doesn't make me enjoy my ride any more. Love my Jamis.


----------



## slins01

*great review*

Thank you for the review. I've been tossed between this Jamis and the Trek Crossrip pro priced about $200 over the Jamis. Did you look at the Cross rip before the Jamis and was your purchase solely based on budget? No judging here, I'm on a budget too and want the best bang for my buck. Thanks for any advice you can pass along.


----------



## bbarnett51

slins01 said:


> Thank you for the review. I've been tossed between this Jamis and the Trek Crossrip pro priced about $200 over the Jamis. Did you look at the Cross rip before the Jamis and was your purchase solely based on budget? No judging here, I'm on a budget too and want the best bang for my buck. Thanks for any advice you can pass along.


I looked at the Cross Rip but I didn't ride it. I rode a few others from Cannondale, Felt, and Specialized. I really liked the ride on the Jamis and could not tell a significant difference. I was definitely on a budget c I a considering a road bike as well. I really want the Jamis Icon Elite so I decided to stay with the Jamis brand and go from there.

Since getting this bike it has actually filled all my needs as a road by for now. I am training for my first century so I am riding about `150 miles a week, doing longer rides in the 40-50mile range and then tempo rides once a ride, with shorter base rides mixed in. I have been very pleased with the performance of the bike. It is comfortable, components work great(the disc rakes don't mean much to me on road but on mud trails I really like them).
I ride mostly solo in the 15mph range but I occasionally ride in a group with fancy carbon bikes and I can keep up with them n the 18-21mph range. 

I am sure you would be happy with either. Good luck!


----------



## slins01

Thanks again. 
My local shop is a Trek dealer and they made me a deal on the Cross rip Comp (not rip like I previously wrote by mistake). Only difference really is the Trek comes with a carbon fork and upgraded handle bars. My closest Janis dealer is over an hour away so the savings my local dealer made was well worth it. Thanks for your advice and I'll post a first impression review of the Cross rip Comp after I get some miles on it. 

Shawn


----------



## bbarnett51

That's great! I'm training for a century so I've been on the road. I threw on some 28 Continental Sport Contacts and it's a nice ride. Fast enough and comfortable. I really like the versatility.

Your Trek will be the same.


----------



## slins01

Thanks, its 70 degrees out and I am going through withdrawals. Can't wait for bike to arrive.


----------

